

Ask HN: Best Data-Driven Application Interfaces - culturestate

I'm interested to hear from the community which data-driven applications - think QuickBooks rather than Twitter - you think are the most well designed. Not only aesthetics, but particularly well thought out input or analysis workflows, thoughtful visualizations, etc.
======
Ataraxy
Google Analytics is the first the comes to mind naturally.

<http://get.gaug.es/> is quite nice.

<http://www.xero.com> is good

